# 3D Archery Scoring App



## runninghounds (Sep 2, 2012)

When will the droid app be out


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

By the end of Jan. (the latest). I'll PM everyone who is interested in Android.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

We are updating the scoring reference on the images and want your valued opinion. Please review and choose #1 for the top image #2 for the middle, and #3 for the bottom. 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Below are the items we are working on in order.

1) Android release (please keep the requests coming). 
2) New image scoring rings (based on the feedback from an earlier post)
3) Zoom capability
4) Expanded shooting record to review target by target versus just the total.

We will have Android out by the end of Jan. The other updates will follow with the hope of being done by March 1st; I'll post our progress.

We will ultimately have the best app based on your feedback / comments.

Thanks again,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

I received some great feedback and wanted to put it out there.

What if I were to adjust the scoring rings to bring the best contrast versus the same color across the board? (i.e. Black Bear - white or red scoring rings, White Mountain Goat - black scoring rings, etc.)

Let me know what you think. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

This is the scoring ring color / outline we are thinking of going with. Don't pay too much attention to the color scheme as this will change. I wanted to show the opacity where the scoring area is clear, but you can still see through. Let me know what you think.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

We are still on track to complete Android by Jan. 31st. We are running on Android and just need to complete the final validation and release. Keep the requests coming for a chance to obtain it free. 

Thank you,


----------



## inovis (Feb 26, 2008)

Can't wait to try it on Android... keep us posted!


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Can what for the Android to release


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

inovis said:


> Can't wait to try it on Android... keep us posted!


Getting close... I have a list for everyone who requests. I'll notify everyone from that list via PM first, then post to the masses on Archery Talk.

Thank you,


----------



## MossyMan (Jun 20, 2003)

I'd love to get it for the Android...looks like an awesome app!!


----------



## ndm (Apr 7, 2012)

Let me know when it's available for android. 

Sent from my USCC_ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

ndm said:


> Let me know when it's available for android.
> 
> Sent from my USCC_ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Tapatalk 2


I got you on the list. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

OK, long story short. It's going to be another week for Android. I was doing the final testing last night and uncovered an issue and it requires quite a bit of recoding. I'm doing half the coding and all of the testing so it's good to find an issue, but bad that it will take a little longer. Sorry for the inconvience.

Just a reminder for iOS users; it is released for iPhone, iPod, and iPad.

Thank you,


----------



## my61hd (Nov 6, 2012)

Put me on the Droid list.
Thanks


----------



## WYelkhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

I would use this for android


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

my61hd said:


> Put me on the Droid list.
> Thanks


Your on the list.

Thank you,


----------



## dominator1 (Nov 21, 2008)

Put me on the list for android too! Thanks


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

dominator1 said:


> Put me on the list for android too! Thanks


Your on.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Good news - My Android Prototype works on all devices back to version 2!! I'll be compiling and reconfiguring some of the images this weekend and putting it into Google Play by Mid to late next week (FOR SURE!). 

As a reminder the iPhone, iPad, and iPod Touch app is currently available for sale.

Thanks again for your patience with Android.


----------



## jodypete (Sep 23, 2011)

I wished y'all would hurry up on the Android App...


----------



## youngnick (Sep 19, 2012)

whats the app called?


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

I am very sorry for the delay.

I was sent out of town by my full time (day job) employer to investigate a field issue.

It's coming and I will still PM everyone who requested Android. I will double my free offering for the trouble.

Again, sorry and Android WILL be out ASAP.

Reminder that iPhone, iPad, and iPod Touch are available.

Thank you,


----------



## youngnick (Sep 19, 2012)

Hook me up with android app!!

sent from my mind


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

I want in. looking forward to the android app!!

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fulldraw1972 (Jan 6, 2012)

Waiting for the android version. 
I am excited on this one.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

im in for the android app, ive been waitin but I figured Id post now to see what the situation is!


----------



## AK_Peskadot (Jul 18, 2006)

Interested; please add me to your list...thanks.


----------



## sjfuo (Jul 6, 2012)

Definitely NEED the android app!


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

O.K., ANDROID is available in addition to iOS per the links below. I am working on getting the free codes, but it's not as easy as iOS to get them. I am going to draw the names and will post them. If you happen to purchased it, I'll send you a $5.00 gift card. I will be updating our website soon so you need to go through the link to purchase the Android app.

ANDROID Link - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS Link - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8

Thanks again for all your patience.


----------



## Blackeagle35 (Jan 10, 2013)

Is there a free trial because if I pay $5.00 and then I dont like it or there is a possible glitch like in all new things then I am out of $5.00 and got a faulty app.


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process.

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...hoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/isho...8792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process.

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...hoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/isho...8792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process.

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process.

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process.

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process.

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process.

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process.

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

All app winners have been notified. Thanks for entering and your interest in iShoot 3D Archery. I will be holding others drawings for chances to win apps and other prizes. 

Follow us on Twitter for a chance at a $25 Cabelas card, visit: https://twitter.com/iShoot3DArchery

Thanks again for all of your comments and feedback. Your inputs are already in place for the next round of version updates.

To purchase the app follow the links below:

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## racknspur (Jan 24, 2007)

Why cant we got to target lookup without creating a new shoot?


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

racknspur said:


> Why cant we got to target lookup without creating a new shoot?


That's the way it was built in the 1st version. I am getting enough requests to look at targets outside the shoot that I am going to create this capability in version 2. All updates will be free.

Thanks for the question / feedback.


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## racknspur (Jan 24, 2007)

livin2shoot said:


> That's the way it was built in the 1st version. I am getting enough requests to look at targets outside the shoot that I am going to create this capability in version 2. All updates will be free.
> 
> Thanks for the question / feedback.


:thumbs_up


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS uTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS uTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
ANDROID YouTube video - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

The next round of updates will be coming by the end of April and will include:

1)	Larger images with score ring shading
2)	Adding a button on the home page to view targets outside of a shoot
3)	Expanding the stored shooting record to include the score for each target
4)	Adding the ability to delete individual stored shooting records 

All updates will be free to current app owners.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

The next round of updates will be coming by the end of April and will include:

1)	Larger images with score ring shading
2)	Adding a button on the home page to view targets outside of a shoot
3)	Expanding the stored shooting record to include the score for each target
4)	Adding the ability to delete individual stored shooting records 

All updates will be free to current app owners.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

The next round of updates will be coming by the end of April and will include:

1)	Larger images with score ring shading
2)	Adding a button on the home page to view targets outside of a shoot
3)	Expanding the stored shooting record to include the score for each target
4)	Adding the ability to delete individual stored shooting records 

All updates will be free to current app owners.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

The next round of updates will be coming by the end of April and will include:

1)	Larger images with score ring shading
2)	Adding a button on the home page to view targets outside of a shoot
3)	Expanding the stored shooting record to include the score for each target
4)	Adding the ability to delete individual stored shooting records 

All updates will be free to current app owners.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

The next round of updates will be coming by the end of April and will include:

1)	Larger images with score ring shading
2)	Adding a button on the home page to view targets outside of a shoot
3)	Expanding the stored shooting record to include the score for each target
4)	Adding the ability to delete individual stored shooting records 

All updates will be free to current app owners.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

The next round of updates will be coming by the end of April and will include:

1)	Larger images with score ring shading
2)	Adding a button on the home page to view targets outside of a shoot
3)	Expanding the stored shooting record to include the score for each target
4)	Adding the ability to delete individual stored shooting records 

All updates will be free to current app owners.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

The next round of updates will be coming by the end of April and will include:

1)	Larger images with score ring shading
2)	Adding a button on the home page to view targets outside of a shoot
3)	Expanding the stored shooting record to include the score for each target
4)	Adding the ability to delete individual stored shooting records 

All updates will be free to current app owners.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Notice to Android users:*

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for you patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## artimus_jr (Aug 8, 2012)

Cool app


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

iOS (iPhone, iPod Touch, iPad) – This app is operating great and I am working on a few improvements to make it even better. 

Android – I want to pass on that I am restructuring the app to allow the use of device buttons. This will eliminate any user interface issues / confusion. Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.

Both apps are for sale per the links below and all updates per above will be free to current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

iOS (iPhone, iPod Touch, iPad) – This app is operating great and I am working on a few improvements to make it even better. 

Android – I want to pass on that I am restructuring the app to allow the use of device buttons. This will eliminate any user interface issues / confusion. Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.

Both apps are for sale per the links below and all updates per above will be free to current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

iOS (iPhone, iPod Touch, iPad) – This app is operating great and I am working on a few improvements to make it even better. 

Android – I want to pass on that I am restructuring the app to allow the use of device buttons. This will eliminate any user interface issues / confusion. Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.

Both apps are for sale per the links below and all updates per above will be free to current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## glenn1 (Jul 10, 2011)

I purchased your app on the advise of a friend. I like the app but there are a couple things that I would like to see. I will be using it primarily for 3D archery league. I don't want to have to enter the club information and scoring information every week. There should be a drop down list of, say, my top 5 clubs that I shoot at so that all I have to do is click on that club and the info is already entered - just have to start shooting. The other thing is it would be nice to be able to access the target look-up feature without having to go thru entering all the information. 
Thank you for listening.


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

glenn1 said:


> I purchased your app on the advise of a friend. I like the app but there are a couple things that I would like to see. I will be using it primarily for 3D archery league. I don't want to have to enter the club information and scoring information every week. There should be a drop down list of, say, my top 5 clubs that I shoot at so that all I have to do is click on that club and the info is already entered - just have to start shooting. The other thing is it would be nice to be able to access the target look-up feature without having to go thru entering all the information.
> Thank you for listening.


Great feedback. I am working on having the target look up on the home page and making the images larges with shading on the scoring rings.

Thank you,


----------



## glenn1 (Jul 10, 2011)

See, that is what you get when you deal with someone who cares about their work. This is gonna be a very good app when you get done with working out the bugs. Thank you very much.


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

glenn1 said:


> See, that is what you get when you deal with someone who cares about their work. This is gonna be a very good app when you get done with working out the bugs. Thank you very much.


Thanks again and I am using all of the feedback for continuous improvements. I can't necessarily implement every recommendation, but when I see multiple persons asking for fixes / improvements, I will do my best to update in a timely manner. I am working this one other person and we hope to get 2 to 3 improvement updates per year, but will respond to bugs / issues much quicker.

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Were still on track with the release. I’m finishing the image updates and should have them done within a few days.

iOS (iPhone, iPod Touch, iPad) – This app is operating great at the current revision and I am working on a few improvements to make it even better. 

Android – I want to pass on that I am restructuring the app to ensure device buttons have no effect on the app. In addition, data will be saved as you go so you don’t have to finish a shoot to keep your score. This will eliminate any user interface issues / confusion. Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.

Both apps are for sale per the links below and all updates per above will be free to current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

The updates passed all testing and will be released this week. Sorry for the slight delay, but I believe it is worth the wait. All updates will be free to current app owners.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Android version 2 has been released.*
The new updates include:
- Zoom on targets
- Scoring ring shading
- Ability to expand your shooting record to see the score at each target
- Delete individual shoots
- Target look-up from the home page
- Add notes at each target
- Use of the Android device back button

*Link to Google Play*: https://play.google.com/store/apps/...sImNvbS5jZW50cmFsdW0uaXNob290M2QuYW5kcm9pZCJd

*Link to YouTube video*: http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plcp&v=tFnaL7qUw94


iPhone version 2 will be released with the same functionality very soon.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*Android Version 2: Message for current app owners *- If / When you update to version 2, it will not save old (version 1) data. We completely modified the database structure to allow the expansion of your saved shooting record to see your score at each target. 

If you want to keep your total scores from version 1, you can create a mock shoot, enter the date of the original, and set it up for 1 target with your total. Repeat this for every shoot you want to keep.

Sorry for any confusion, but the new version will store much more useful data for future reference.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Archery App Updates:

1) *Android* - We now have a try before you buy demo for Android. This will allow the user to test the functionality before you purchase. Anyone who’s still having issues can either choose to be refunded or potentially sent a patch.

Android demo link – https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.demo.android

Android YouTube Instruction – 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFnaL7qUw94


2) *iOS* – This app still works flawlessly in its current version. We will be updating with new images, zoom, comments, etc. 

iOS App Store link – 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8

iOS YouTube Instruction - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


Currently we have two persons on the iShoot 3D Archery team and we are doing the best we can to deliver a quality product that is useful and makes the 3D sport more enjoyable. We appreciate everyone’s comments and patience as we implement new improvements as well as fixes / updates. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

I should have mentioned that the free demo has limited functionality, but it ensures that the app works appropriately with your device and it gives the overall layout, feel, etc.

Thank you,


----------



## bauer4567 (Apr 28, 2012)

It would be huge if this app supported multiple archers... any chance that is in the works?


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

bauer4567 said:


> It would be huge if this app supported multiple archers... any chance that is in the works?


Yes it is. A multi shooter version will be release later this fall. I'll keep you posted.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

Archery App Updates:

1)	*Android* - We now have a try before you buy demo for Android. This will allow the user to test the functionality before you purchase. Anyone who’s still having issues can either choose to be refunded or potentially sent a patch.

Android demo link – https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.demo.android

Android YouTube Instruction – 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFnaL7qUw94


2)	*iOS* – This app still works flawlessly in its current version. We will be updating with new images, zoom, comments, etc. 

iOS App Store link – 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8

iOS YouTube Instruction - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


Currently we have two persons on the iShoot 3D Archery team and we are doing the best we can to deliver a quality product that is useful and makes the 3D sport more enjoyable. We appreciate everyone’s comments and patience as we implement new improvements as well as fixes / updates. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*1) Android *- We now have a try before you buy demo for Android. This will allow the user to test the functionality before you purchase. 

Android demo link – https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.demo.android

Android YouTube Instruction – 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFnaL7qUw94


*2) iOS *–This app still works flawlessly in its current version. We will be updating with new images, zoom, comments, etc. 

iOS App Store link – 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8

iOS YouTube Instruction - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*1) Android *- We now have a try before you buy demo for Android. This will allow the user to test the functionality before you purchase. 

Android demo link – https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.demo.android

Android YouTube Instruction – 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFnaL7qUw94


*2) iOS *–This app still works flawlessly in its current version. We will be updating with new images, zoom, comments, etc. 

iOS App Store link – 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8

iOS YouTube Instruction - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,[/QUOTE]


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*1) Android *- We now have a try before you buy demo for Android. This will allow the user to test the functionality before you purchase. 

Android demo link – https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.demo.android

Android YouTube Instruction – 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFnaL7qUw94


*2) iOS *–This app still works flawlessly in its current version. We will be updating with new images, zoom, comments, etc. 

iOS App Store link – 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8

iOS YouTube Instruction - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*1) Android *- We now have a try before you buy demo for Android. This will allow the user to test the functionality before you purchase. 

Android demo link – https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.demo.android

Android YouTube Instruction – 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFnaL7qUw94


*2) iOS *–This app still works flawlessly in its current version. We will be updating with new images, zoom, comments, etc. 

iOS App Store link – 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8

iOS YouTube Instruction - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,[/QUOTE]


----------



## livin2shoot (Dec 20, 2012)

*1) Android *- We now have a try before you buy demo for Android. This will allow the user to test the functionality before you purchase. 

Android demo link – https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.demo.android

Android YouTube Instruction – 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFnaL7qUw94


*2) iOS *–This app still works flawlessly in its current version. We will be updating with new images, zoom, comments, etc. 

iOS App Store link – 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8

iOS YouTube Instruction - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,[/QUOTE]


----------



## SaltySwamp (Aug 27, 2013)

1. Can multiple shooters be used? (Like me and my wife and kids)
2. Is there a main screen that shows who is leading, if so, during course play?
3. I read some of the reviews on the App Store, have the complaints been resolved?
Looks like a nice app! (Apple user)
Thanks for a reply..


----------



## slick_dawg (Dec 8, 2012)

Id love the android app as well!


----------



## kmr1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

so, I am 99% sure i am going to download this for my Ipad. I have a few questions though. I read through the posts on the thread and couldnt figure out exactly what has been added or fixed. 

Can this be used for multiple shooters now? 
Can you reference back to past targets to see what you scored on each target? 
is there a scorecard screen that shows all the target scores on the same screen? 

If so, I am downloading right away. Along with a few of the other club members that i shoot regularly with all over the state.


----------



## Bing3r (Feb 16, 2014)

I am a very big fan of the app for android. The only problem I've encountered on the demo is for my Samsung Note 3, I can't seem to scroll through the images and when I zoom there's a large Grey bar through the images but I can scroll then.

Once this problem is fixed you can guarantee I will be looking for the app again.

Android version 4.4.2 by the way.


----------



## Mr. Motivated (Feb 13, 2013)

target lookup is all messed up cant view targets without hitting zoom button then it scrolls and zooms at same time. this is on android based platform phone is sony xperia z1s. please advise


----------

